# Fenris - Our home... our hell ((Open to anyone))



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Grey Hunter Vladimir Septimus walked through the barren frost courtyard of the Fang, his mighty ax propped onto his right shoulder, and a rather large bolter in his left. His power armor helmet was feeling slightly heavy. His gauntlet covered hands reaching up to remove the armored skull protecting his own. Vladimir's feet move in silence, even in the harsh frozen snow. Underneath the helmet was a young man that appeared the age of twenty-three head clean of bionics, and his eyes a piercing wolf green, his teeth extended like long canines, a side affect from the Wulfen. Septimus' Aquila Power Armour was customized with furs from Fenrisian wolves, the light steel blue-ish grey armored body knelt down to watch the steam right from a still freshly killed Battle-Brother.

The Grey Hunter whispered silently, as he hacked his ax into the ground, his power helmet set to his side, "Go to the Emperor Brother..." Vladimir's eyes snapped upwards to the outward frozen tundra of Fenris, placing a hand to his ear he would connect to a vox channel back to his chapter. "This is Grey Hunter Vladimir Septimus, I've found a slain brother. Please send support to scout ahead."

((Would love for someone to join))


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Space Wolves, I know your new member man, but you have to read the rules. This right here, not alowed. sooner or later the moderator Darkreveer will talk to you about it. go the the section about how to operate the RPG's here ("Another Day in the Gutted Goat") and it should show you the template for doing it. also look at some of the other ones and the recruitment threads.

Besdies that, I'd love to join, it looks great, you just have to formalise it, ok?? :victory:


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

((Sorry.. my bad. Thanks though))


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Emperorshand I still can't understand what is this thread have to do with "Another day in the Gutted Goat." To be even more precise there is no such a thread... There is however a thread called "Business As Usual In The Gutted Goat". There is no real section for how to operate the RP, there are a couple of threads that show a standard template of an RP recruitment thread, and also tips and explanations about being a GM or a player. 

After saying that I will address you SpaceWolves. What you wrote currently can be the background\backstory\teaser of your RP but it is not enough to get players to join or even to be a whole RP. For this to be a full RP you should add several things. I will give you a quick example,

Background: What you wrote already is probably enough but always feel free to add more stuff and give more detail, this makes you and your RP look better 

Rules: This will be the rules that you don't want players to cross or issues that you don't want to deal with.

Character sheet: Here will give the player a character sheet to work with, in this sheet the player will state facts about the character for example lets take a space marine roleplay. You will need a name, age, appearance, background, weapons, equipment, etc... This are just normal things that a player should write. 

If you want a more explaining review of this go into this threads:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51462
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51460
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51459
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51458

Hope you will get this roleplay on its feet and have a nice time around here, welcome to Heresy and enjoy your stay 

Cheers, 

komanko.


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

So I have to make a recruitment thread first? Or can I start an action thread with all this information and then continue it. I'm sorry I don't mean to be a bother this is still all new to me


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Honestly, if this is all new to you I would highly suggest that you take some time to participate in one of the active rp's on the forums for a while before jumping feet-first into the fire as a gm.

Look at some of the longer-running rp's for tips/ideas as to what players here expect: The Claw and ABTN-SotE are two very good places to start as both have been running for ~1 year.

I would also suggest that you iron out the details of your rp before ever launching into the action thread- how many players you are looking for, what character limits do you want, what is the basic storyline you wish to follow, a list of prime events and npcs that the characters will encounter in their travels, how are you going to interact with your players and how often are you going to update, how true to fluff are you going to be (because right now you have some errors as your post stands), etc.. etc.

Those are just a few of the questions that you need to think about before taking the metaphorical Kraken by the tail.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Komanko, SHUT IT!! Seriously, I'm trying to help the kid alittle man, sheeesh, I swear all you want is attention.

Anyway, yes, its "Business As Usual In The Gutted Goat" space Wolves, so don't worry, I'm sure you'll get it. :wink: Anyway, follow what Euphrati's said and you'll be A-Ok:so_happy:.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

komanko said:


> Emperorshand I still can't understand what is this thread have to do with "Another day in the Gutted Goat." To be even more precise there is no such a thread... There is however a thread called "Business As Usual In The Gutted Goat". There is no real section for how to operate the RP, there are a couple of threads that show a standard template of an RP recruitment thread, and also tips and explanations about being a GM or a player.
> 
> After saying that I will address you SpaceWolves. What you wrote currently can be the backgroundbackstoryteaser of your RP but it is not enough to get players to join or even to be a whole RP. For this to be a full RP you should add several things. I will give you a quick example,
> 
> ...





emporershand89 said:


> Space Wolves, I know your new member man, but you have to read the rules. This right here, not alowed. sooner or later the moderator Darkreveer will talk to you about it. go the the section about how to operate the RPG's here ("Another Day in the Gutted Goat") and it should show you the template for doing it. also look at some of the other ones and the recruitment threads.
> 
> Besdies that, I'd love to join, it looks great, you just have to formalise it, ok?? :victory:





emporershand89 said:


> Komanko, SHUT IT!! Seriously, I'm trying to help the kid alittle man, sheeesh, I swear all you want is attention.


Just to point out, bar the red highlighted, Komanko didn't mention you at all, his post was trying to help SpaceWolves. Yours, by comparison, said to "formalize it", which is helpful in no way. It's like telling someone who has no knowledge of how to carve or whittle to make a chair. And your response? Yell at Komanko, and basically tell him he is self obsessed. Tbh, he was being more helpful than you were.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Komanko, SHUT IT!! Seriously, I'm trying to help the kid alittle man, sheeesh, I swear all you want is attention.


I am sure that what Komako has said has been to more help than what you said, and believe that you are the one trying to get attention, and Komako the one trying to help people... :laugh:


----------

